

Recommended wireframing tools? - alexjawad

Hi,<p>I would like to know which wireframe tool you guys would recommend that is fast and easy to learn and preferably free.<p>Thanks!
======
thedjinn
Pen and paper. In my experience these make it much easier to quickly show your
mockups to people.

------
mopoke
Balsamiq - Not free but, IMHO, it's the best out there.

<http://balsamiq.com/>

~~~
drKarl
I have used Balsamiq, I like it but it lacks some features that I think are
very important. You can't create a component for reuse or any "Master Pages",
so if you have common parts used in many screens and you have to change some
of these parts you have to repeat the changes in every screen. Also there are
no projects. If Balsamiq implemented those 2 things I would be delighted.
Meanwhile I'm trying ForeUI.

~~~
balsamiq
For symbols, see <http://balsamiq.com/support/documentation/symbols>

For projects, we're working on them (they work on
<http://balsamiq.com/products/mockups/mybalsamiq> for now). In the meantime,
see <http://balsamiq.com/support/tutorials/projects>

HTH! :)

~~~
drKarl
Mmmmm thanks! That makes Balsamiq a lot more useful!!!

------
raniskeet
pencil <http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx>

